# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Collecting Star Moss?

## Michael

I was walking my dog in the graveyard down the street today.. found what I believe to be, star moss. I think this may look good in a vivarium. Is it okay to collect wild moss? Is there a cleaning process so they do not bring little nasties with them?

----------


## bill

You "can" collect wild moss, but in the long run, it won't fare so well in a vivarium. Most native mosses in the upper Americas are temperate and require a cold dormancy period for sustained growth. 

If you decide you want to give it a go, here's what you do. Since mosses cannot handle even a mild bleach dip, rinse it well. Get all the soil off of it. Then, let it dry in the sun. A week should be good. You want the moss dead, dead, dead and everything living in it as well. After you are sure it is completely dry, then you can put it in your Viv. It will look like garbage for a week or two, but it should start to show new growth in a few weeks. From there, it's anybody's guess as to how long it will last. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Michael

> You "can" collect wild moss, but in the long run, it won't fare so well in a vivarium. Most native mosses in the upper Americas are temperate and require a cold dormancy period for sustained growth. 
> 
> If you decide you want to give it a go, here's what you do. Since mosses cannot handle even a mild bleach dip, rinse it well. Get all the soil off of it. Then, let it dry in the sun. A week should be good. You want the moss dead, dead, dead and everything living in it as well. After you are sure it is completely dry, then you can put it in your Viv. It will look like garbage for a week or two, but it should start to show new growth in a few weeks. From there, it's anybody's guess as to how long it will last. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Very interesting. I bought some live "Pillow Moss", it has not arrived yet though. I suppose I will give that a go and that other moss will still be there. I was thinking about making little decorative terrariums, perhaps I will try it out there first without frogs involved.

Interesting thing about the Star Moss is that it's sold as an aquatic plant, though it does not live longer than a few months as an aquatic. I was thinking if it could handle being submerged for that long, it may do well in a high humidity setting.

From what I've read about mosses, sounds like pillow moss is the way to go? Unfortunately I cannot purchase java moss or any variations of it locally any more, the LFS that sold mosses has since closed its doors.

----------


## bill

I never really had any success with pillow moss. Or maybe I just wasn't patient enough with it. 

Michael, if you need aquatic moss, give me a couple months. I'm growing out some java, Christmas and weeping mosses currently. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

Mine died in the grey tree frog tank already and is not thriving in the Red-Eyed Leaf Frog tank.  I've only had it for about 2 months.  I'm looking for something to replace it with now (despite my vow not to spend more money...already have a list!)

----------

